# connecting potmeter



## JT. (Jan 11, 2013)

got a 10k potentiometer with 3 connectors 

what do i connect where ?(only for the potentiometer)


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 11, 2013)

JT,
We will need a little more specific info on exactly what you are trying to do to be of any real positive help.  Pots are pretty simple, but wiring them into prexisting systems can be problematic if they are not properly matched and installed.  There are several among us who have vast backgrounds in electronics and electrical engineering so if you could show us a diagram of what you have and show us what you want to do we will surely be able to help you accomplish you mission.  I appologize for not really answering the question, but there are too many other parameters involved for a super simple answer.  I hope this helps and if you need firther help just post up and let us know.
Bob


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 11, 2013)

JT, 
A pot 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in this configuration, has the wiper on the center terminal. This would be the lead with the arrow on your diagram. The other two terminals connect depending on how you want the turning of the shaft to effect the control. If it were a volume control for example, usually turning the shaft clockwise would decrease the resistance and increase the volume. If you wanted to reverse that effect you would reverse the connections to the outside terminals. Hope that helps.

Chuck


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 11, 2013)

Center of the POT to the VI terminal
Other two outside contacts to the VR+ and ACM terminals
If the POT works backwards, swap the two outside contact leads


----------



## JT. (Jan 11, 2013)

Kennyd said:


> Center of the POT to the VI terminal
> Other two outside contacts to the VR+ and ACM terminals
> If the POT works backwards, swap the two outside contact leads



ok for the  VI and ACM 
those i can find 
.the upper picture is from the connectors 
and there i do not see a VR+


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 11, 2013)

JT. said:


> ok for the  VI and ACM
> those i can find
> .the upper picture is from the connectors
> and there i do not see a VR+



Use the 10v terminal.


----------



## arvidj (Jan 11, 2013)

chucketn said:


> JT,
> A pot
> 
> 
> ...



Chuck,

Excellent description.

We might want to add that potentiometers have 'tapers' which define the change in resistance in relation to the position of the shaft. They are not always linear ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentiometer ... and along with wattage and other considerations ... is part of the component selection process.


----------

